
JavaScript isn’t always available and it’s not the user’s fault - kmod
https://adamsilver.io/articles/javascript-isnt-always-available-and-its-not-the-users-fault/
======
moasda
I started to surf with JavaScript turned off by default and I'm impressed that
most websites are still accessible.

Sure, not all parts of the websites are loading correctly (e.g. ads, social
links, beautiful fonts), but as long as I can read the main content and the
website is loading even faster I'm happy with that.

With the raise of modern JavaScript frameworks like vue, React, and Angular
I'd expected that there must be many single-page applications (SPA) that won't
run without JavaScript at all.

